# Wanted information on WES evaluation



## adarshbairy (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all,

I need to get my wife's ICFAI MBA degree evaluated by WES, but the study center that she attended to pursue her MBA education has closed down and there is no means of contacting ICFAI University to get her MBA degree transcripts. 

In this scenario, will it be prudent and sufficient if I send the photocopies of her degree marks certificates to WES along with a letter or notarised affidavit stating the situation in which the photocopies are being sent to WES for evaluation?

Thank you,

Regards,
Adarsh


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd recommend you contact WES directly as to what they'd like you to do. They're the ones who are going to evaluate your transcripts, so they're the only ones who can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## adarshbairy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl. Per your suggestion, I have placed my question to the WES team. As and when they get back to me with their response, I will post it here for the benefit of the wider audience.

Thank you,

Regards,
Adarsh


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

adarshbairy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to get my wife's ICFAI MBA degree evaluated by WES, but the study center that she attended to pursue her MBA education has closed down and there is no means of contacting ICFAI University to get her MBA degree transcripts.



What do you mean there is no means to contact them? If the university still exists all you have to do is call or email them.





> In this scenario, will it be prudent and sufficient if I send the photocopies of her degree marks certificates to WES along with a letter or notarised affidavit stating the situation in which the photocopies are being sent to WES for evaluation?



Highly doubtful but why ask us? Wouldn't it be smarter to contact WES themselves rather than asking random people on the internet?


----------



## adarshbairy (Jan 31, 2016)

@colchar,

I have tried calling them multiple number of times but the call goes unanswered. I could not get the mail id of the department and so I sent my mail to the university's general email id but there was no response for that as well. After doing this homework of mine, I thought of asking this question here. 

I have posted my question to WES as well, but I wondered if somebody here would have come across such a situation already and I could get a quick answer here.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

adarshbairy said:


> @colchar,
> 
> I have tried calling them multiple number of times but the call goes unanswered. I could not get the mail id of the department and so I sent my mail to the university's general email id but there was no response for that as well. After doing this homework of mine, I thought of asking this question here.



In a university the Registrar's Office will deal with transcripts. Their phone numbers should be easy to find. If you cannot find them, simply call the main number and ask to have your call directed to that office. Their email address, or the email addresses of people within that department, should also be easy to find. 

Edited To Add: I just checked and in under ten seconds I found the Registrar's Office email address. If I can do it that quickly, surely you can too.


----------

